# Hairless girls!



## MeganKaye (Aug 29, 2012)

I finally (today) got my two hairless baby girls. I am looking for someone to help me name them. They are babies, both hairless.


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

Post some pictures!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Jfaye92 (Mar 16, 2012)

Yes deff. some pics! This post makes me so excited for my hairless boy ill be going to see ab on tuesday  i'm sooooooo excited


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Aww! Hairless ratties! Pictures! Pictures! Pictures! Haha  good luck and we will Deffo help you with he naming, well I will anyway. I wasn't always a fan of hairless rats, but someone posted a picture of theirs on here, and I fell in love with them! I wish you good luck and a rewarding experience to you! The adventure starts here, my friend.... Sorry ill stop that now. Haha, anyway, I hope they turn into nice, lovely, snugly squishes  hehe  good luck again  


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

I love hairless rattties am asking for one for xmas


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Rat-1- said:


> I love hairless rattties am asking for one for xmas


Don't get one, you HAVE to have TWO! Otherwise the lone rat will die of depression, and also they can be frustrated so they might turn to aggression! So I would get two, actually I think you NEED to get two. I'm sure a majority of people on here will agree with me, so please do the right thing. Also Christmas can be quite a stressful time for everyone, so maybe consider getting them in January when it's calmed down and they won't be brought into an uncomfortable even scarier environment! 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## PrincessRat (Aug 22, 2012)

IOVERATS said:


> Don't get one, you HAVE to have TWO! Otherwise the lone rat will die of depression, and also they can be frustrated so they might turn to aggression! So I would get two, actually I think you NEED to get two. I'm sure a majority of people on here will agree with me, so please do the right thing. Also Christmas can be quite a stressful time for everyone, so maybe consider getting them in January when it's calmed down and they won't be brought into an uncomfortable even scarier environment!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PG Free


I agree with this. But maybe they already have rats and want a hairless one too.  but yeah never ever have just one rat.


-Rats are my life-


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

PrincessRat said:


> I agree with this. But maybe they already have rats and want a hairless one too.  but yeah never ever have just one rat.
> 
> 
> -Rats are my life-


Hopefully, I didn't mean for me to sound rude, but I hate little ratties living on their own, it breaks my heart, they nearly always looks so lonely and depressed! But yeah, did not mean to sound rude, however I would just like to state that rats shouldn't ever live on their own (yes, I'm stating that again)  good luck  


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## PrincessRat (Aug 22, 2012)

IOVERATS said:


> Hopefully, I didn't mean for me to sound rude, but I hate little ratties living on their own, it breaks my heart, they nearly always looks so lonely and depressed! But yeah, did not mean to sound rude, however I would just like to state that rats shouldn't ever live on their own (yes, I'm stating that again)  good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PG Free


You didn't sound rude at all  and it's always good to put advice out there just in case they need it. 


-Rats are my life-


----------



## MeganKaye (Aug 29, 2012)

*The baby girls!*

*Not fantastic, but as requested here is a picture of each of them!

The girl on my lap (first picture) is the larger, more energetic of the two. 
The girl going face-to-face with my pug, Angus, was the runt of the litter (a little of 11, I might add)! and is calmer, more content to sit on my lap and groom herself.

I like food names (Waffles, Pancake, Parfait, Praline, Cookie, etc) but I also like sinister names such as Bellatrix.

I just can't decide!*


----------



## Jfaye92 (Mar 16, 2012)

THEY ARE BEAUTIUFL! offt i can't wait to get my boy  so excited. Going tomorrow to get his own cage ( untill we can get my mischeif all nice and commfy with each other) Ok.. so a few names I like the name Kit and Kat ... i think thats cute... Twinkie, milky way, those names are cute to haha. As for sinister names, umm pixie BellaDonna? Hmm i'm not so good at girls names. ??? I really like witty / personality names. My boys are named after famous artists(banksy and yeri) whos art reflected thier personalitys .


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

I had a sugar glider named Waffles (I think that's a super cute name!!). U can do PB and Jelly. Or ???? So many names to choose from. They r so cute!! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## MeganKaye (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you guys, how sweet! I am excited for you to get your hairless boy, too!! They are too much fun. I have then housed in a cage that my friend is letting me borrow, generously, but it is MUCH too small. My next pay day is September 21st, so I will be purchasing a cage then. I can't decide between the Petco Rat Manor, Martins Rat Tower OR Skyscraper or Martins RUUD. Obviously the RUUD is extremely expensive (I believe it comes to a total of $250-$260 for me with shipping) but I am dying for a cage of that size. Although it might be overkill for two females.

What do you think?

PS - Still undecided on names!


----------



## Jfaye92 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you . I'm excited too VERY excited :"). Hmm i really like the rat manor. At the moment i'm useing the Luxury Rat by all liveing things. I really like it but would LOVE to have a ferret or critter nation. So i've been hitting up graigs list and my local pet supply trade to see if i can find one for a reasonable price. As for being overkill i promise you its not at all. THE MORE ROOM THE BETTER! The bigger the cage the better


----------



## PrincessRat (Aug 22, 2012)

Jfaye92 said:


> Thank you . I'm excited too VERY excited :"). Hmm i really like the rat manor. At the moment i'm useing the Luxury Rat by all liveing things. I really like it but would LOVE to have a ferret or critter nation. So i've been hitting up graigs list and my local pet supply trade to see if i can find one for a reasonable price. As for being overkill i promise you its not at all. THE MORE ROOM THE BETTER! The bigger the cage the better


I have the single Critter Nation, I couldn't find any used ones but I got mine for $134.95 with free shipping at this site just a few months ago.http://www.petstreetmall.com/Critter-Nation-Rat-Cage/8515/3439/details.html It is a great cage and I would never use any other cage after I got this, I love it.
I am about to clean it, my girls decided to have some fun last night and it's a disaster but this is my Critter Nation. Still working on getting more stuff on there for them but it is the best cage in my opinion. I highly recommend it and it is so worth the money! 









-Rats are my life-


----------



## MeganKaye (Aug 29, 2012)

I am thinking since the rat manor is relatively cheap ($80) I will go ahead and get that and then save up for the RUUD cage.


----------



## PrincessRat (Aug 22, 2012)

Yeah the rat manor seems like a decent cage, and you only have two rats right? I recommended it to a friend who just got rats because right now she has got them in a tiny little hamster cage not even suitable for one rat. Good luck, I hope you end up with the perfect cage for you in the end! 


-Rats are my life-


----------



## MeganKaye (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi all 

Yes, I only have two rats. I figured the rat manor would be an OK size for them, especially since they are still babies. I was actually coming on here looking for some advice: I found a double ferret nation cage on craigslist in my city for $115. It's in almost new condition except that the corner of the pan was cracked and the guy glued it back together. He said other than that, it's flawless.

Do you think it's worth it? 

ALSO: Has any one ever purchased one of the 5 level metal wire cages that are always for sale on craigslist? I believe they are $104 and 55' tall. I was wondering what people thought of them.


----------



## PrincessRat (Aug 22, 2012)

If it's really what it sounds like, just a broken pan, then I would say that is worth it. I personally wouldn't get an FN because I feel that the horizontal bar spacing on the CN are important, but that's just me. The FN is a great rat cage and if it's a double that would be great. I would say go for it, you may not find a better deal.


-Rats are my life-


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Can everyone give me a break I already have two rats and was just wanting to add to the gang


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

PrincessRat said:


> You didn't sound rude at all  and it's always good to put advice out there just in case they need it.
> 
> 
> -Rats are my life-


Oh okay  thanks  was just worried that I sounded like a mean horrible know-it-all, but if I didn't then that is good  thanks again 


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## MeganKaye (Aug 29, 2012)

That's what I was most concerned about, the bar spacing. Especially since my girls are tiny babies. But that's such a great deal, it's hard to pass up! There is another guy that has a martins skyscraper, which would be my first choice but he is asking $140 and it's a year old. It costs $148 for me to order it off the site brand new! I asked if he would take $80 and he said no way. So I just offered $95 and if he doesn't take it I'm saying forget it. It's so hard waiting till my next paycheck! I cringe every time I look at how tiny the rat cage is now.


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

IOVERATS said:


> Hopefully, I didn't mean for me to sound rude, but I hate little ratties living on their own, it breaks my heart, they nearly always looks so lonely and depressed! But yeah, did not mean to sound rude, however I would just like to state that rats shouldn't ever live on their own (yes, I'm stating that again)  good luck  Sent from my iPad using PG Free


Well you did sound rude. Please next time ask before you start talking about other peoples buisness especially when you are wrong.


----------



## Roxy&Spot (Aug 31, 2012)

They almost look like double rex's, or patchwork ratties. I have a patchwork rattie myself. The guy at the store said that she was a semi hairless (doesn't exist), but her fur has grown in on her legs, belly, and face. Her fur is very crinkly and her wiskers are curly. I think the difference between a hairless rat and patchwork rat is that hairless rats donot have wiskers. Either way, they are very cute!


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Rat-1- said:


> Well you did sound rude. Please next time ask before you start talking about other peoples buisness especially when you are wrong.


I'm very sorry, but why are you poking your nose into my business where it isn't wanted? And by the way you kind of did sound rude as well.... Just saying 


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Roxy&Spot said:


> They almost look like double rex's, or patchwork ratties. I have a patchwork rattie myself. The guy at the store said that she was a semi hairless (doesn't exist), but her fur has grown in on her legs, belly, and face. Her fur is very crinkly and her wiskers are curly. I think the difference between a hairless rat and patchwork rat is that hairless rats donot have wiskers. Either way, they are very cute!


Lucky! I love patchwork ratties they are amazing! And seriously rare, I've only ever seen two others and they were really cool  


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## Fils (Aug 23, 2012)

Your hairless ratties are adorable!! So gorgeous. As is your little pug in the second picture  I love pugs. And rats  So, perfect combo


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Rat-1- said:


> Can everyone give me a break I already have two rats and was just wanting to add to the gang


I'm sorry, but maybe you should have stated that before posting as it is confusing, I was just concerned because no rat should be on their own. I did not mean for it to sound rude. And now and others know so there shouldn't be any mix ups. 


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## Jfaye92 (Mar 16, 2012)

Yes i really enjoy the rat manor but i'm looking for a nice ferret or criter nation like i said b4. Princess thats a really nice cage you got there


----------



## PrincessRat (Aug 22, 2012)

Jfaye92 said:


> Yes i really enjoy the rat manor but i'm looking for a nice ferret or criter nation like i said b4. Princess thats a really nice cage you got there


Thank you!


-Rats are my life-


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

IOVERATS said:


> I'm very sorry, but why are you poking your nose into my business where it isn't wanted? And by the way you kind of did sound rude as well.... Just saying A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


What do you mean I was the one you were talking to when you said don't get one rat. I think it is my buisness.


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Rat-1- said:


> What do you mean I was the one you were talking to when you said don't get one rat. I think it is my buisness.


Well, I was kinda taking to another forum member when I asked if I was being rude. But I don't really care about this now. 


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

IOVERATS said:


> Well, I was kinda taking to another forum member when I asked if I was being rude. But I don't really care about this now. A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


Ok 🐭


----------



## PrincessRat (Aug 22, 2012)

Rat-1- said:


> What do you mean I was the one you were talking to when you said don't get one rat. I think it is my buisness.


They were actually asking me if they sounded rude, which they didn't. There is nothing wrong with making a statement because you are concerned about something. After all, are we not all on this forum to share our rats, meet other rat parents, and get ideas, help, and advice from other rat parents? If someone posts something and someone else is uncertain about it or has some input, they don't say it to put another rat owner down or say they aren't a good rat parent. We all want the best for out ratties, right? Just because someone misunderstood your post and gave you some advice you didn't really need doesn't mean they were being rude or nosy. They were giving you something that they thought might be useful to you. In this case it wasn't, but what if you hadn't had any rats and known that they weren't to be housed alone? If no one would have said anything, you could have gone and gotten a rat and had some problems because you didn't know to get your rat a buddy. It's always better to be safe than sorry. They were just trying to help you, not be rude. 


-Rats are my life-


----------



## achackysac (Sep 11, 2012)

Rat-1- said:


> What do you mean I was the one you were talking to when you said don't get one rat. I think it is my buisness.











Anywhoo.... I think your ratties are adorable! ;D I have never seen a baby hairless rat!! Never knew they were so cute... What about foodie names like Biscuit or Cookie? Or do you like fruit names, like Stawberry, Papaya, or Mango?


----------



## Cupcake&Candy (Jun 5, 2012)

*Oooooh, they're adorable!*

:-* I haven't seen any hairless ratties here in Albuquerque so I really appreciate your pics! My suggestion for HAIRLESS girls: PANTENE & TRE'SEME; otherwise, I love the names Waffles & Biscuit.


----------



## Cupcake&Candy (Jun 5, 2012)

More ideas:
*Medusa & Minerva
*Ripley (from _Alien_) & Selene (from_ Underworld_)
*Phoebe & Rachel


----------



## monkeyla (Sep 15, 2012)

You're rats are absolutely adorable


----------



## brian f (Sep 18, 2012)

pebbles for the no dog picture and pippy or pipsqueak for picture with dog


----------

